# Travel Destinations > Middle East >  top dubai attarction

## MiddleEast

I would absolutely recommend these attractions when you visit Dubai.
*Mall of the Emirates*: The larget shopping mall in the Middle East, housing the Middle East's first indoor ski slope, measuring 400 meters and using 6000 tons of snow. The mall is home to over 450 international retail brands.
*Burj Dubai*: This will be the world's tallest building, although a hotel, this is one of Dubai's major tourist sights.
*Dubai Museum*: Believed to be Dubai's oldest building. Built in 1787, the Al-Fahidi Fort houses the Dubai Museum. The Museum offers a unique trip to desert life, traditional Arabian homes, mosques, fishing, pearl diving and trade. Major highlights of Dubai Museum are artifacts from excavated graves, musical instruments. Deadly weapons also form the major part of Dubai Museum, such as swords, spears.
*Gold Souk*: The Gold Souk is Dubais most famous market. Explore the alleyways and narrow streets that are lined with shops bursting with gold necklaces, brooches, rings, bangles and earrings. Be dazzled by a staggering display of gold, and more gold!
*Sheikh Saeed Al-Maktoum House*: Built in 1896, Sheikh Saeed Al-Maktoum House, Dubai is an iconic structure from the olden days of Dubai. Saeed Al-Maktoum was the brain behind Dubai Creek, one of the magnificent marine attractions for the tourists world over. This erstwhile ancestral home for the Al-Maktoum family for several generations has witnessed several watersheds in the History of Dubai.

----------


## GFI

Last year I visited Dubai with friends to spend the summer vacation which was the greatest moment I have ever earned. This was my first tour and really enjoyed its beaches and places as well.

We also visited Burj Khalifa tour which is the largest building in the earth I am really scared when I reach the top floor of this building really awesome view of Dubai.

I’d definitely recommend travelers to must visit once in life. I am sure you never ever forget this tour.

----------


## milfordplaza

The tower is over 828 meters (2716.5 m) and now also boasts the world's highest restaurant, is located at 122 At.mosphere floor, 442 meters (1350 feet) into the sky.

----------


## kettwarn

Dubai is famous for its modern infrastructure and luxuries hotels & palaces. Here are best attractions of Dubai are as follow:
- Grand Mosque
- Sheikh Saeed Al Maktoum House
- Burj Al Arab
- Deira Covered Souk
- Hydropolis Underwater Hotel
- Atlantis Resort & Hotel

----------


## peat

MiddleEast thanks for the list. Actually Dubai has emerged as a great tourist center in the recent years. The both of the Burjs are the most popular building of Dubai.

*Burj Khalifa* the tallest building in the world.
The *Burj Al Arab* which is considered the most luxurious hotel of the world.

The *Palm Island* of Dubai is the world's largest artificial island and most of the construction is in final stages.

----------


## mikehussy

Thanks for sharing, The information given by you is really very good.

----------


## mikehussy

Top ten Dubai Attractions
1. Burj Al Arab
2. Burj  Khalifa
3. Palm Island
4. Dubai Marina
5. Dubai Mall and Dubai Fountain
6. Mall of the Emirates
7. Madinat Jumeirah
8. Dubai Creek
9. Dubai Gold and Spice Souks
10. Dubai Museum

----------


## sophiewilson

There is a lot more to Dubai than just The Grand Khalifa or Exotic Palm Islands. Desert Safaris, shopping, sky diving in Dubai , gold malls, iFly and many many more. Dubai is the perfect holiday destination!

----------


## ohmibroewne

Dubai is my one of the favorite destination for traveling, because there are so mnay great places for traveling, Which is also my favorite such as  Palm Island, Dubai Marina,  Dubai Mall and Dubai Fountain,  Mall of the Emirates, Madinat Jumeirah, and Dubai Creek. These all places are most famous in Dubai.

----------


## PepeRoni

Dubai is the wonderful country among other countries which I have visited. I visited Dubai in my last vacation with my friends and we found lots of places in there to enjoy. It is really an entertainment country and also there are more awesome places they have made for world wonder also I got some nice pictures of those and I never ever forget my journey to Dubai.

----------


## rommalassy

There are many places such as
burj khalifa
dubai mall
desert safari
palm jumeira
boat
Dubai is wonderful in Ramadan, if you are lucky enough to have Muslim friends, it is a completely different atmosphere, instead of the tired old nightclubs.

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

Dubai is more popular in the world because of it's luxury and royal hotels. I want to visit Dubai and I am collecting information about it's best places and according to my collecting Dubai Autodrome, beaches, Burj Al Arab most luxury hotel, The World Island,  The Palm Islands, Burj Khalifa hotel, Dubai Museum, Ski Dubai, The Dubai Mall, Dubai Fountains, Dubai Metro etc are best places to visit.

----------


## Aayan

Dubai is legendary for its new infrastructure and beaches& palaces. Here are top attractions :The Dubai Fountains,Dubai Desert ,Dubai Gold Souk and Aqua venture Dubai.

----------


## NiteshMishra

> I would absolutely recommend these attractions when you visit Dubai.
> *Mall of the Emirates*: The larget shopping mall in the Middle East, housing the Middle East's first indoor ski slope, measuring 400 meters and using 6000 tons of snow. The mall is home to over 450 international retail brands.
> *Burj Dubai*: This will be the world's tallest building, although a hotel, this is one of Dubai's major tourist sights.
> *Dubai Museum*: Believed to be Dubai's oldest building. Built in 1787, the Al-Fahidi Fort houses the Dubai Museum. The Museum offers a unique trip to desert life, traditional Arabian homes, mosques, fishing, pearl diving and trade. Major highlights of Dubai Museum are artifacts from excavated graves, musical instruments. Deadly weapons also form the major part of Dubai Museum, such as swords, spears.
> *Gold Souk*: The Gold Souk is Dubais most famous market. Explore the alleyways and narrow streets that are lined with shops bursting with gold necklaces, brooches, rings, bangles and earrings. Be dazzled by a staggering display of gold, and more gold!
> *Sheikh Saeed Al-Maktoum House*: Built in 1896, Sheikh Saeed Al-Maktoum House, Dubai is an iconic structure from the olden days of Dubai. Saeed Al-Maktoum was the brain behind Dubai Creek, one of the magnificent marine attractions for the tourists world over. This erstwhile ancestral home for the Al-Maktoum family for several generations has witnessed several watersheds in the History of Dubai.


Hello,
Definitely, the list provided are the main attractions of Dubai, I would like to add upon these places too,

1. *Wild Wadi Water Park* - Wild Wadi is the only themed amusement park in 
the UAE situated on Jumeirah Beach road in front of Burj Al Arab 

2. *The World Islands* - The World consists of over 300 man made islands 
strategically positioned to form the shape of the world 

3. *The Dubai Fountain* - A captivating musical water 
spectacle and the world's tallest performing fountain, in Downtown Dubai is one of the city's must-visit tourist 

4. *Jumeirah Mosque* - This mosque in Dubai City. It is said that it is the most photographed mosque in 
all of Dubai.  

5. *Ski Dubai*- It is the first indoor ski resort in the Middle East and offers an amazing snow setting to 
enjoy skiing, snowboarding or just playing in the snow.

----------


## Bella_Maria

Dubai shopping festival and dhow cruise dinner are also greatest attraction of Dubai.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Dubai is a city and emirate in the United Arab Emirates known for luxury shopping, ultramodern architecture and a lively nightlife scene. Burj Khalifa, an 830m-tall tower, dominates the skyscraper-filled skyline.
1.Burj Khalifa
2.The Dubai Mall
3.Palm Jumeirah
4.Dubai Creek
5.The Walk and The Beach at JBR
Some of these are the center of attraction for Dubai.

----------


## davidsmith36

Actually Dubai has emerged as a great tourist center in the recent years. The both of the Burjs are the most popular building of Dubai.
Burj Dubai: This will be the world's tallest building, despite the fact that a lodging, this is one of Dubai's significant traveler sights. 
Dubai Museum: Believed to be Dubai's most established building. Worked in 1787, the Al-Fahidi Fort houses the Dubai Museum. The Museum offers an interesting trek to forsake life, conventional Arabian homes, mosques, angling, pearl plunging and exchange. Real highlights of Dubai Museum are antiquities from unearthed graves, musical instruments. Destructive weapons likewise frame the significant piece of Dubai Museum, for example, swords, lances. 
Shopping center of the Emirates: The larget shopping center in the Middle East, lodging the Middle East's first indoor ski slant, measuring 400 meters and utilizing 6000 tons of snow. The shopping center is home to more than 450 global retail marks.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Dubai is a city and emirate in the United Arab Emirates known for luxury shopping, ultramodern architecture and a lively nightlife scene. Burj Khalifa, an 830m-tall tower, dominates the skyscraper-filled skyline. At its foot lies Dubai Fountain, with jets and lights choreographed to music. On artificial islands just offshore is Atlantis, The Palm, a resort with water and marine-animal parks.

----------


## davidsmith36

Burj Khalifais the top attraction in dubai.
Standing 828 metres high, the Burj Khalifa is hard to miss. The world's tallest tower naturally dominates the Dubai skyline, but the true majesty of the building is best appreciated up close or, even better, from inside. On a clear day.

----------


## Nehal121

*Burj Khalifa* - World's tallest tower and is an amazing feat of engineering - the story of which you can see if you take a trip to "At The Top"- the highest viewing platform in the world.

*Burj Al Arab* - (Tower of the Arabs) is the world's only 7 star hotel and designed to resemble a billowing sail.

----------


## Ameliajhonson

There are many famous places to visit in Dubai such as Burj Khalifa
Palm Jumeirah
Dubai Fountain
Desert Safari with BBQ Dinner
Dubai Mall
Burj Al Arab
Dubai Marina
Dubai Aquarium and Underwater Zoo
Global Village
Besides this, I had visited Egypt last year and visited famous pyramids, Pyramids Of Giza, Valley Of Kings, Luxor, Egyptian Museum and Alexandria. Egypt is a very beautiful place for vacation. Egypt travels bring a lot of excitement as there are multiple spots for travelers to see and explore.

----------


## Hope Perry

Hello. Is ia very expensive?

----------

